# How much are you willing to spend on a Halloween Costume?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*How much are you willing to spend on a Halloween Costume?

*_Myself I would say no more than $250. It would have to be a good replica for something for that. But I am willing. My Jason Costume cost me just under that.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I always try to make my costume. That is the one part of halloween on my back burner. Props and decorations first, my costume a distant second. 

I would however like to have one of those thousand dollar Darth Vader get ups. Now THAT is cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

????? Depends on the budget.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I make all of my costumes so it's just the cost of the fabric and any accessories.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like to put together my own with what I have here, but I did splurge last yr with a witch costume from FE..which by the way was very cool.
So I prob won't buy another one for a long time, although some are really nice looking.
all together last year cost me about $125 (costume, mask, accessories)


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah 125 could make you something nice for sure. I also use mine as props when I dont wear them myself


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I NEED A COSTUMETHIS YEAR!!! hmmm ill let ya know what i spend


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

It would depend on several factors. Budget is obvious. To me - the quality of the costume and how many times it will be worn are important to me as well. Also how long I want that costume. So far most of mine have just been reclaimed and re-purposed clothes. I have sewn a couple of things (but not much) to go along with the costumes.

I have seen some spectacular costume work by folks here. I think many of them are UNDERpriced for the quality of work provided.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i have to agree.....to many factors invloved in that question. I would say next to nothing, but im looking at an item a may need for my costum that is around $3oo. With out that one item, the rest of it is around 40 bucks.
Had my best custom of all time for around $90.
Depends on how much ur willing to spend and how much u want it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When I start making my costumes, often it comes in such pieces that I easily lose track of budget.

2nd hand stores help out tremendously. I can usually put one together for under $50, although this year I could easily surpass that with my zombie idea- IF I have the moola. LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Boy this could get me in trouble as she posts from time to time. But here goes.

It depends on how bad I want a look. How free I want to be and if she hide my credit cards. The last couple of years I have been switching up or experimenting looking for a costume that feels right purchasing a few a puting others together from what is available and what we have on hand. Been in limbo for awhile as at the moment I dont feel my favorite costume is apropraite. So the long and short is that when I find the right costume and the quality is right the price wont really matter.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought my costume stuff with what I had leftover after I had maxed out the haunt budget, spent $25 on the winged reaper costume and added my own sickle... but then I was so busy setting up the haunt I forgot to wear both the skeleton hand gloves, and the rope that goes around the robe, and spent most of the night with the hood off b/c I was busy lighting new candles in the 60 luminaries and 10 pumpkins, as well as adjusting and re-jucing and re-icing the fog machines and it was in the way too much to see well.... so I guess I'm willing to spend what I've got leftover. probably not much.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

For me not more than $100- when I bought my fat suit- it was costly- but Ive used th heck outta it...I do buy a lot of wigs in all colors styles and lengths...If I dont wear one- my friends or my daughters will- they can also top the head of one of my props if I need so I look at buying them as good money spent.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah wigs can be pricey


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I keep an eye out for wigs at church yard sales and thrift stores. They look great on Buckies!  

I generally make my own costumes. Put together bits bought here and there. So I don't know how much I would spend on an actual made costume, but probably up to $200. I bought a renfaire gown last year for $135.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

whats a renfaire gown?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

renaissance faire gown.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The most I've spent on a costume was about $250. That was my Medusa costume (costume, handmade wig, body paint). I already had the contact lenses so I didn't include them in the total.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

The most I spent was $200 back when the skeleton Pirate Creature Reacher was available. Worth every penny.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

$250!!!!! wow i would never spend that sort of money on a costume. all my costumes have been made on the cheap. such as, a few years ago i was a panda. mask found at doller store for a buck. black pants i already had and a shirt i already had. last year i was something or other(i had no name for the costume, i just looked weird) a had a flapper dress i got at a garage sale for two bucks and make up(6 bucks) and hair dye(4 bucks) i was a gypsy a few years ago. i had my moms silk shirt, skirt i got at a garage sale, extra fabric to make a belt out of. fake pearls and some fake gold chains(a few cents a strand at a garage sale) over all cool get up, but very cheap.

so yeah, i dont spend much on costumes, but i always look awsome.


----------

